# Have you got time to do a survey that could help the hobby?



## lexfish (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi there,

Would you have time to fill out a questionnaire to help with scientific research on the hobby?

If so , please follow this link:

https://ljmu.onlinesurveys.ac.uk/sustainability--and...

Details below

My name is Alexia Fish, I am a PhD student at Liverpool John Moores University researching the trade in reptiles and amphibians in the UK, in particular looking at disease management and sustainability. I am also a keen hobbyist and breeder of geckos, I am partly carrying out my research for the purposes of assessing risk to wild populations of these animals, but also to produce some solid scientific evidence on a hobby that is often criticised, but is really under-researched. Your group admins have kindly agreed to let me post the questionnaire on your group (thanks for that!) - please feel free to share far and wide to other keepers. The only conditions for participating are:


You are over 18 years of age
You are normally resident in the UK
You currently keep, or have recently kept reptiles and/or amphibians.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

I almost opted out after I got to the second page of 15 consent options that were required.... 



> *You will be asked to answer anonymous questionnaires* with questions on the topics of disease and sustainability in the reptile and amphibian trade. You will also be asked what amphibians and reptiles you currently keep (this can be at home or commercially). You will also be asked demographic questions, so we can assess the diversity of survey participants.


If that were the case why is there a need to enter locations and personal data as in page 5 section 3



> Please write your name (the survey is anonymous, but this is needed for data processing purposes)


Why is it needed - why would you want my name if the submission is anonymous - that's a contradiction straight of the bat

page 4.2 - needs to be multiple choice as more than one reason applies. How would anyone know what other people do - that could be removed completely. I my know that one member on here follows a strict quarantine regime as one who doesn't - the survey could be skewed either direction - or I may have no idea how anyone else does that for their reptiles or what they opinions are !



> *What diseases or parasites do you think are likely to be passed from captive populations of reptiles and amphibians to wild populations in the UK?*


This would suggest that a captive animal with in illness is released into the wild and comes into contact with native reptiles or amphibians in order to do so. Non of us know for sure the exact number of case of escapes happen nor if those animals had a health condition at the same time

It's an in depth survey but has flaws IMO - a lot of answers are based on a keepers opinions of what they think others opinions are or could be.

By the way if you get a part completed survey from "Fred" ignore the results - I ticked options that didn't apply just to see what you were asking


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Here we go again.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

I gave up half way through.

I often find these surveys very alienating. I always just end up having to select other and then explain myself which is very boring and emphasises that I don't think about any of this in the same way as other people.


----------

